# Henry's Travels....



## SENC

On the first leg of our journey - this picture does have a giveaway, but only diehard football fans will get it. I'll post a picture tip or two here and there until someone gets it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

I thought I knew but after seeing the second pic it doesn't jibe with a Texas dove hunt, especially after I thought about it for 3 more seconds and realized dove season is open only in Argentina maybe where it's open all year lol. 

I'm going to break your posts off into their own thread if you don't mind Henry, to hopefully force you to make a bonafide trip report for us like the awesome one @Tom Smart gave us. That cool?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> make a bonafide trip report for us like the awesome one @Tom Smart gave us.



Scotland next month...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I thought I knew but after seeing the second pic it doesn't jibe with a Texas dove hunt, especially after I thought about it for 3 more seconds and realized dove season is open only in Argentina maybe where it's open all year lol.
> 
> I'm going to break your posts off into their own thread if you don't mind Henry, to hopefully force you to make a bonafide trip report for us like the awesome one @Tom Smart gave us. That cool?


Sounds like a good plan. In the meantime, here is a second picture hint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

You're in London?


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> You're in London?


Well done Kevin, old boy.

In the first picture (from the rooftop deck of our accomodations) you can make out the blue outline Stamford Bridge, home to Chelsea's football team.

The second picture is of part of a floor mosaic at the National Gallery.

We'll be here until Friday morning, when we head to our final destination. That one may be a tad harder.

In the meantime, I'll keep posting pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tclem

You're in Mississippi. Yeah come see me

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I was almost certain the first pics was England but I thought they had a different term for dry cleaners so I didn't make that guess. Very cool how long you been there?


----------



## Tclem

North Carolina flags. How sweet. I thought they were a little pinker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

What kind of chow have y'all tried...any meat pies yet? Bangers and mash lol.


----------



## Kevin

Henry I was just looking at a lost of traditional British dishes. Don't forget to try out the faggots there in London, also some spotted dick, and some toad-in-the-hole. 

You can't make that stuff up.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Blueglass

Have fun!!! I know I would.


----------



## ripjack13

Faggots are bad for your health Henry....

Have you had some HP Sauce? I love that stuff....better than A1....


----------



## DKMD

Be sure and brush your teeth frequently... Something in the environment there is really bad for dentition.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

Blimey! The weather is amazing, ol' chap. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Hey guys it's "20 to 4" or 3;40 a.m. He'll be up about the time we're going to start counting sheep and make fun of us all while we are out of it and can't defend ourselves. I suggest we lay it on thick now while he is yet counting mutton himself.

Hey Henry ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I was almost certain the first pics was England but I thought they had a different term for dry cleaners so I didn't make that guess. Very cool how long you been there?


Arrived at 0630 local time yesterday (Tuesday), so still acclamating to meal and sleep schedules. Had a full English breakfast yesterday - though not sure I can get used to having baked beans, tomatoes, and mushrooms on a breakfast plate. Eggs and bangers were great though. Napped through lunch, but had a traditional tea with all the goodies about 4 - then a pub dinner about 8 - lamb shank shepherd's pie and some very good beer.
Adnams Southwold Bitter and Greene King Yardbird Ale were both quite good (nary a bud, miller, or coors light to be seen, thankfully!).

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Sounds like a fantastic time mate - would be a vacation of a lifetime for us. Can't wait to try and guess your next destination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Sounds like a fantastic time mate - would be a vacation of a lifetime for us. Can't wait to try and guess your next destination.


It is for us for sure. With our oldest daughter graduating high school and off to college in the fall, we decided this would be our last opportunity for a whole family trip so decided to see some things we'd never seen. 

Doing all the touristy stuff today, then seeing some of the countryside tomorrow. Will share some pictures this evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Visited the Tate Museum this morning, and for some reason this sculpture made me think of @ripjack13:



 



 



 

That led into the modern section, and I'm still shaking my head at some of it. Particularly this one:



 

Yep, a black square. That's it. And the sign that explains it.



 

I don't get it.

At least the Fullers Honey Do Golden Ale at lunch was great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

I get it- How much did ya pay for it???  First one looks just like marc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmmm.....I see some resemblance to it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss

If you get over to South Kensington, there are several beautiful buildings. First, the Natural History Museum -- perhaps my all-time favourite building (with the cathedral in Lisbon a close second). Then up Exhibition Road (between the NH museum and the Victoria & Albert Museum). You pass the Science Museum and the entrance to Imperial College, turn left into Prince Consort Road. Pass the front of the Royal School of Mines and the Royal School of Music, then cross the road and walk up the steps to the back of the Royal Albert Hall. Follow the curving road to the left, and directly facing the Albert Hall you'll see the Royal College of Organists building, beautifully decorated with painted friezes.

I studied at Imperial College, this whole area was my stomping ground for four great years.

Enjoy your visit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

duncsuss said:


> If you get over to South Kensington, there are several beautiful buildings. First, the Natural History Museum -- perhaps my all-time favourite building (with the cathedral in Lisbon a close second). Then up Exhibition Road (between the NH museum and the Victoria & Albert Museum). You pass the Science Museum and the entrance to Imperial College, turn left into Prince Consort Road. Pass the front of the Royal School of Mines and the Royal School of Music, then cross the road and walk up the steps to the back of the Royal Albert Hall. Follow the curving road to the left, and directly facing the Albert Hall you'll see the Royal College of Organists building, beautifully decorated with painted friezes.
> 
> I studied at Imperial College, this whole area was my stomping ground for four great years.
> 
> Enjoy your visit!


Thanks Duncan! We're staying just down the tube near Earl's Court, so will try to make time to do so tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

SENC said:


> Thanks Duncan! We're staying just down the tube near Earl's Court, so will try to make time to do so tomorrow.


Also worth a look is the Bristol Cars showroom, 368-370 Kensington High Street -- 3 or 4 blocks west from where Earl's Court Road meets Ken High St. LINK to their website to get a taste of refined, elegant luxury


----------



## Kevin

Good grief - never even heard of Bristol cars. Elevant luxury is right. What beautiful design, just dripping with class.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Good grief - never even heard of Bristol cars. Elevant luxury is right. What beautiful design, just dripping with class.


The Bristol Aeroplane Company made bombers (famously used in WW2) and decided in 1945 to get into motor car manufacturing. They bought Frazer Nash (another car maker that very few people have heard of!) rather than start from scratch, and very quietly made some amazing cars.


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> The Bristol Aeroplane Company made bombers (famously used in WW2) and decided in 1945 to get into motor car manufacturing. They bought Frazer Nash (another car maker that very few people have heard of!) rather than start from scratch, and very quietly made some amazing cars.



I made the connection when I clicked their history section. Too cool. Of course I should have suspected they were the same company. Thanks for bringing them to the fore.

Are there any good aviation museums in the area? Probably Henry's wiminz folk won't vote to go see one of those lol. The maritme museum sounds fun.


----------



## duncsuss

My pleasure! I saw a Bristol convertable at a car show in Portsmouth, NH, about 15 years ago, might even have a photo of it burned onto CD someplace.



Kevin said:


> Are there any good aviation museums in the area?



There is an RAF aviation museum in north London (on what used to be the Hendon airfield) -- LINK -- but from what I can see it's not easy to get to by public transportation. The website lets you plan your visit, but that might be as close as it's possible to get 

_From their website:

We're just 10 minutes from Junction 4 of the M1, 30 minutes from Central London by Tube, and a 8 minute bus ride from Colindale Underground Station - or if you prefer a brisk 12 minute walk from Colindale Station.

If you are travelling to us from Mill Hill Broadway Station, please take the 303 Bus from Mill Hill Broadway to Colindale. Alternatively the Museum is a 25 minute walk from Mill Hill Broadway Station.
_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> My pleasure! I saw a Bristol convertable at a car show in Portsmouth, NH, about 15 years ago, might even have a photo of it burned onto CD someplace.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an RAF aviation museum in north London (on what used to be the Hendon airfield) -- LINK -- but from what I can see it's not easy to get to by public transportation. The website lets you plan your visit, but that might be as close as it's possible to get
> 
> _From their website:
> 
> We're just 10 minutes from Junction 4 of the M1, 30 minutes from Central London by Tube, and a 8 minute bus ride from Colindale Underground Station - or if you prefer a brisk 12 minute walk from Colindale Station.
> 
> If you are travelling to us from Mill Hill Broadway Station, please take the 303 Bus from Mill Hill Broadway to Colindale. Alternatively the Museum is a 25 minute walk from Mill Hill Broadway Station._



Sounds like a helo ferry service is in order. To most people these days a 25 minute walk seems like Mt. Everest.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Henry, when you are finished with the culture portion of your visit each day and tire of drinking warm pints:

http://www.winemag.com/listicle/the-only-london-bars-you-need-to-visit/


----------



## SENC

duncsuss said:


> Also worth a look is the Bristol Cars showroom, 368-370 Kensington High Street -- 3 or 4 blocks west from where Earl's Court Road meets Ken High St. LINK to their website to get a taste of refined, elegant luxury


Now we're talking!!

The girls wanted to walk some shops between Mayfair and Picadilly Circus and I'd remembered Lotus had opened something near there so looked it up and found it was actually right at the heart of PC. Young H and I headed there hoping to see some cars but were disappointed it was just a retail shop for clothes with the Lotus emblem.


----------



## SENC

Tom Smart said:


> Henry, when your are finished with the culture portion of your visit each day and tire of drinking warm pints:
> 
> http://www.winemag.com/listicle/the-only-london-bars-you-need-to-visit/


Thanks Tom, will have to check the link later. The hotel wifi blocks it for some reason, and I'm too cheap to pay for cell and data use overseas.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Sounds like a helo ferry service is in order. To most people these days a 25 minute walk seems like Mt. Everest.


You are so right, though I think moreso in the US than overseas. I will grant you that this is a one city sample, but I don't see the anywhere near the amount of obesity here as I see almost everywhere in the US, and I suspect it is because of how much people walk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> I'm too cheap to pay for cell and data use overseas.



Not cheap, smart.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Looks like a hoot Henry! I spent a couple of weeks in London years ago on a military job and loved it, plan to go back someday, from what I hear, this is the perfect time of year to visit.... Hope you have a grand time!


----------



## SENC

A few from this morning's walkabout...

Parliament:


 



 

Westminster Abbey:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

A "resident" of WA:



 

And a gargoyle on the Abbey that made me think of @Tclem :

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> And a gargoyle on the Abbey that made me think of @Tclem :
> View attachment 106187



I don't know how you thought of Tony with that....that one has hair and doesn't give ya any guff....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> And a gargoyle on the Abbey that made me think of @Tclem :
> View attachment 106187



Too much hair. My newborn grand daughter has more.


----------



## SENC

Also hit the British Museum to check out the Egyptian and Greek exhibits.



 

Inside is a very cool space:


 



 

And a stone carving of a really old Assyrian tank (c 800BC)

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

That tank is mindboggling. I wonder what kind of projectile it fired? And gunpowder wasn't supposed to ne invented until a thoisand or two years later in China. Some pyramid in Peru or Mexico shkws a spacecraft with an astronaut with a helmet on. 

We really don't know where we come from or how far technology had advanced in the past before the last reboot. Cool stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> A "resident" of WA:
> 
> View attachment 106186
> 
> And a gargoyle on the Abbey that made me think of @Tclem :
> View attachment 106187


I'm offended

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> I'm offended



I think it was intended you be offended.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry are there any areas that show war damage at all? I realize 99.99% has been rebuilt, but I wonder of a building here or there somewhere still shows some sign of damage that was kept that way intentionally.


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry are there any areas that show war damage at all? I realize 99.99% has been rebuilt, but I wonder of a building here or there somewhere still shows some sign of damage that was kept that way intentionally.


I would think the same, but haven't come across any that I've seen or heard told.

Will post a few more pictures in the morning, but right now I'm beat... and we have an early start tomorrow as it is a travel day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Henry are there any areas that show war damage at all? I realize 99.99% has been rebuilt, but I wonder of a building here or there somewhere still shows some sign of damage that was kept that way intentionally.



Henry might not have noticed it, but if he was at the Natural History Museum yesterday he was very close to this incription, on the wall of the Victoria and Albert Museum right next door:

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Duncan are there still bomb craters around to be seen? I have no idea how long it takes craters from 551 lb bombs (the most common dropped by the Germans on London) to fill in naturally and I doubt they filled them all. Check out this amazing interactive map showing every single bomb dropped on London. Someone put in untold hours of work to make this map. 

Bombs dropped on London in WWII

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Duncan are there still bomb craters around to be seen? I have no idea how long it takes craters from 551 lb bombs (the most common dropped by the Germans on London) to fill in naturally and I doubt they filled them all. Check out this amazing interactive map showing every single bomb dropped on London. Someone put in untold hours of work to make this map.
> 
> Bombs dropped on London in WWII



I don't remember craters -- but there are many buildings and structures (bridges, statues/monuments, etc.) that are pitted from shrapnel. There's one famous example of damage from WW 1 -- the night of September 4th, 1917, a bomb fell on the Victoria Embankment (it was probably targeting Charing Cross railway station): LINK

I can't access the interactive map at this time (connectivity error of some kind) but I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Molokai

Cool photos, keep us updated....


----------



## SENC

Here's something to add to your list if you visit London - take in a show at Shakespeare's Globe. This is a reproduction of the original Globe Theatre, a wood beam and thatch open air round theatre. We saw an adaptation of Midsummer Nights Dream, that was brilliant - but the theatre is really cool. The ground floor is standing only and subject to weather below the open center as well as to engagement by the cast of the play, but looked to be great fun. A lot of fun.

Will insert pictures later - the Gatwick wifi doesnt want to let me.


----------



## SENC

Shakespeare's Globe:


 



 



 

And a picture of the "Groundlings", as they're called:


 

Highly recommended!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

A few, final London pics:

St. Paul's Cathedral from the other side of the Millenial Bridge.


 



 

The closest I got to London Bridge (also from the Millenial):



 

HMS Rolls:


 



 

And, lastly, evidence that the Brits are, in fact, a bit more refined than us...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

SENC said:


> And, lastly, evidence that the Brits are, in fact, a bit more refined than us...
> View attachment 106289



Those are a dang sight better than the blue boxes we get over here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

SENC said:


> The closest I got to London Bridge



There are three bridges visible in this photo -- the nearest one is Southwark Bridge (five arches), the furthest one is Tower Bridge. London Bridge is mostly hidden, you can just see the supports and a bit of the flat structure through the central arch of Southwark Bridge.

The Tower of London is on the left (north) just this side of Tower Bridge; it's not much of a tower, really, more like a low-rise fortress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> And, lastly, evidence that the Brits are, in fact, a bit more refined than us...



Henry do they smell any more refined?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

London was nice, but this is more my speed. A few "teasers" from our hotel and immediately surrounding area. Perhaps some better ones tomorrow as we get out, assuming the weather holds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss

I have no idea where this is, but it looks Mediterranean. Adriatic coast, maybe? South of France? Malta?

(Wait a minute -- that water looks a bit gray, is it the Atlantic? Portugal?)


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> I have no idea where this is, but it looks Mediterranean. Adriatic coast, maybe? South of France? Malta?
> 
> (Wait a minute -- that water looks a bit gray, is it the Atlantic? Portugal?)



Well it ain't the White Cliffs of Dover is it. I googled cruise ship ports in south England (because he is at a port where they come) because based on his postings I don't think he's had time to get to France and check into a hotel but then again I know the English channel is a hop skip and a jump so maybe France, Belgium, I sure don't think he made it to the Mediterranean and checked into a hotel that fast. I think he's still in England so my guess based on that cruise ship is South England. My guess is somewhere here . . .






Of all the cruise ship ports in south England, the River Medway area is the only port I see that has a bunch of small islands right off the coast.








So tell us Henry, where you at? After all my silly hypotheses - Venice probably.


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I sure don't think he made it to the Mediterranean and checked into a hotel that fast. I think he's still in England



The foliage doesn't look right for England, nor does the roof tiling. Also, back in this post Henry mentioned that he was at Gatwick, which is one of London's airports (unless he was staying at a hotel at the airport, but he'd previously said his hotel was in Earls Court). Easy-peasy to reach southern Europe in the time since he posted that.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

I agree it does look more Mediterranean but I was concentrating on timeline, and I missed him saying he was at Gatwick. Gatwick is to Love field as Heathrow is to DFW. Gatwick has more regional/Euro flights than international right? Can't imagine him staying at an airport hotel unless he was catching a flight. @SENC make us keep guessing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss

Gatwick has taken on more long-haul flights, but you're correct in that it used to be mostly "cheap" airlines and package-holiday charters and short-haul flights.


----------



## Tom Smart

My guess is London was just the appetizer. The main show is the Med someplace. South of France, Spain, Italy, maybe even Canary Islands (but not likely).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm going to wait for more pictures before I make my guess.


----------



## Molokai

It looks like south of France to me.... or Spain


----------



## SENC

No-one is hot, yet.


----------



## Tom Smart

Croatia? Greece?


----------



## Molokai

Can we make it a contest and winner gets a box of wood from @Kevin ? :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> Can we make it a contest and winner gets a box of wood from @Kevin ? :)



Since you didn't specify species and shipping yes I will do that. Winner pays shipping for "box of wood".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

italy


----------



## Kevin

Tom Smart said:


> Croatia? Greece?



There's a lot of little islands off the port of Split, Croatia which is a big cruise ship destination. Grecian islands seem to be larger.


----------



## Kevin

Wherever he is he ought to be checking in within an hour or two it's between 9pm and 11pm if he stayed in the general region. Unless he went to the Azores we can assume he went east/southeast. I think @Tom Smart is on to something with Croatia - it's the only country I see that has a cruise ship port of call that also has lots of small islands concentrated together.


----------



## duncsuss

Well, I did mention the Adriatic as a possibility, but that might be too generic for Henry.

Did anyone suggest one of the Balearic islands? (Mallorca and Menorca.)


----------



## Kevin

duncsuss said:


> Well, I did mention the Adriatic as a possibility, but that might be too generic for Henry.



Well he hasn't said where he is yet ....



duncsuss said:


> Did anyone suggest one of the Balearic islands? (Mallorca and Menorca.)



No small islands around any ports of call . . . . .


----------



## Kevin

Henry where the heck are you? Out sightseeing? Get your butt back to the hotel and amuse us! We need more pictures! And stories!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Notice he didn't warn us he was going anywhere - he must think we would have planned a raiding party on his hoard. Sheesh, it wouldn't even cross our minds would it guys?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> Notice he didn't warn us he was going anywhere - he must think we would have planned a raiding party on his hoard. Sheesh, it wouldn't even cross our minds would it guys?


No sir, it would not.

His cute little sports car, on the other hand ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Notice he didn't warn us he was going anywhere - he must think we would have planned a raiding party on his hoard. Sheesh, it wouldn't even cross our minds would it guys?



No way!!!!!! KEVIN ARE YOU HOME.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin




----------



## SENC

Well done, Tom (and Duncan, but, yes, that was too generic)! We are, indeed, in the home country of @Molokai, @Strider, and @Buga! However, we are visiting a section of Croatia far from these three WB brothers.

More specifically, we are in Dubrovnik - a phenomenally wonderful place to visit. I lost a good cache of pictures today when I (accidentally) took my phone swimming with me, but fortunately had uploaded some and have a tablet for future pictures.

Dubrovnik is certainly worth a visit - beatiful coast and lots of history. After a tour of the Old City, we took a ferry to the island of Locrem, where we had lunch, strolled among peacock, and swam. Tonight, we rode the cable car to the top of the overlooking mountain and were lucky enough that the hilltop restaurant had a cancellation and could fit us in. Truly a beautiful place with wonderful people.





A wall around the Old City of Dubrovnik - such a cool place with amazing history.




Inside:

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## SENC

Cablecar and restaurant photos:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Total bummer about your phone! Why did you pick Croatia? I'd love to go too just curious how you chose it. You going anywhere else or coming home from there? 

Tom that was an amazing guess. I doubt I would have made the guess if you hadn't put me on the scent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

My bride has always been intrigued by Croatia. We are in Dubrovnik for another day then we head north a bit to the island of Hvar for a few days before returning via Split. A remarkable trip. I'm not a traveler (hate long flights and hotels) but this is definitely worth it. Of course, spending this much time with my kids is worth it x10 regardless of where we are, but overseas their phones don't work and they can't get away from us!

I highly recommend Dubrovnik as a destination. I'vr learned that Croatian wine is exceptional - and the beer ain't bad, either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> but overseas their phones don't work and they can't get away from us!



I bet they didn't know that going over. 

Wow what a trip I'm happy for y'all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> Tom that was an amazing guess. I doubt I would have made the guess if you hadn't put me on the scent.



Well, Henry had nixed everything on the west side of the Med. Figured everything on the south was a bad bet with a family in tow. The coast of Turkey is normally a hot spot for European tourists, but right now is the wrong kind of hot spot. Not many other options to suggest and Croatia is a well kept, affordable secret.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buga

Great to hear that you enjoy in my country,I live in continental side ,It is not that atractive like coast side ,But it is nice ,there are lot of forests with burl wood And vineyards ,my father have one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Henry, I guess it's time for us to fess up. We know this whole thing has been just an elaborate scheme to cover up a secret wood-buying mission. We've had your phones, house, and vehicles tapped since February 7th, 2013. Our Wood Barter private Dicks have been shadowing your every move, and we know all the new sources you've made on this trip. Vacation? Phluft! You're even saving all your receipts for the business deductions. Speaking of receipts @Tclem - no sense in saving the receipt for that soft twister .... you will not be reimbursed for eating ice cream.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


>



I'm wondering if everyone sees all the spies in the image.......


----------



## duncsuss

Kevin said:


> I'm wondering if everyone sees all the spies in the image.......


I can only see three. If there are more, they are well disguised (and my glasses are quite dirty, that sanding dust gets everywhere )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I'm wondering if everyone sees all the spies in the image.......


Ha! I missed em...good ones...who are they?


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! I missed em...good ones...who are they?


 The one hanging out the 2nd story window on the left is @DKMD and the one on the right is @NYWoodturner. Tony the Turtlehead is at ground level enjoying an ice cream from around the corner. I have no idea how Henry never saw them, they stick out like sore thumbs.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I have no idea how Henry never saw them, they stick out like sore thumbs.



Because they're super spies!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strider

Sweeet! When have you arrived? I wanted to hitch hike down to meet you all, but guess you came earlier than I mistakenly remember. Couldn't, even if I remembered correctly! :D When will you be going back (asking just if I still have the shot to get my ass down there).


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> Sweeet! When have you arrived? I wanted to hitch hike down to meet you all, but guess you came earlier than I mistakenly remember. Couldn't, even if I remembered correctly! :D When will you be going back (asking just if I still have the shot to get my ass down there).



Go on down Loris, Crotia is very small you can be there in a couple hours!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider

Compared to Tx? Haha nice! :D Five or six hours of driving...give or take the pauses to observe every breathtaking scenery in every single view there is on the west, east or the north, not that you flatland occupants would understand!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

I just got caught up this thread, looks like one heck of a time! Great pics Henry, thanks for sharing! Tony


----------



## SENC

@Strider - Just loaded onto a ferry (passenger not car - a hundred foot or so catamaran) leaving Dubrovnik and headed to Hvar. We will be in Hvar for 3 nights and days before heading to Split for a night and departing Friday. I greatly appreciate the thought, but don't worry yourself over it. We are really loving your country and people and having a ball - but my wife booked our agenda so full I don't know how we'd find time to meet!! Perhaps if you get to the Carolinas when you come to the states we can meet.

Sorry for the lack of pictures recently, but since our kayaking excursion yesterday morning we've been dodging rainshowers so I haven't taken many. Hopefully today.

Young Henry and I did get to take in the Croatia-Turkey game yesterday at an outdoor bar with a huge screen tv and a couple hundred (mainly) locals. That was great fun! I love soccer anyway, but seeing it in Europe with a home team crowd cheering, chanting, and singing is simply awesome. More fun for me than any NBA, MLB, or even NFL game. Oh, and Croatian beer ain't bad either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> Compared to Tx? Haha nice! :D Five or six hours of driving...give or take the pauses to observe every breathtaking scenery in every single view there is on the west, east or the north, not that you flatland occupants would understand!



Loris Texas has the most diverse geography of any state in the Union and is probably the most diverse place on earth of comparable size. Flatland is but a small part of our geography. We have massive deserts, spooky swamps, various types of coastal lands, mountains ranges (many out-of-state travelers to the Big Bend area have said it may not be the tallest mountain range but it's the most beautiful in north america...this is a very common theme with Big Bend visitors), lakes, streams, millions of acres of piney forests, millions of acres of hardwood forests, millions of acres of cedar and mixed forests, bamboo forests, huge canyons, massive prairies, gorgeous rolling and treed hill countries with beautiful lakes all over, the great plains (osage, rolling red, pecos to name a few ), high plains, deep bottomlands, thick brushlands, humongous caprocks larger than some states, gigantic escarpements leading up to titanic plateaus, colossal aquifers feeding natural springs and lakes with biodiversity found nowhere else on earth, 404 billion gallons of crude oil reserves and the oil wells above ground to get it out in pockets of areas all over the state which are a sight to see in their own right, ranches larger than cities and some states, small farms & enormous farms too, the largest wind farm state is Texas and we have seas of wind towers, upscale metropolitian cities, world class museums and libraries, 1-horse towns, ghost towns, communes and everything in between.

Texas is large enough to house the entire planet's population with 5 times more space than the average Tokyo dweller has, but thank god we ain't going to allow that. The oldest tree in Texas was alive before the Crusades first began. This is only scratching the surface of what Texas is. In fact it doesn't even do that. Croatia is beautiful but it ain't Texas. Texas is beautiful but it ain't Croatia. Each is beautiful in it's own way.


Oh and here's a fun fact: Texas has more registered machine guns than UCLA had undergraduates in 2013 - 28,690 machine guns to 28,674 undergrads. Let's see, that one gun for every grad with 16 left over . . . .

There's no other place on earth where so many diverse landscapes, climates, cultures, and geography can be seen and experienced in such a "small" area. But yeah, other than that, Texas is a vast flatland with tumbleweeds and cow patties.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Molokai

When I think of Texas I think flat lands, dry grass, everybody wears cowboy hats ( including the women) and oil industry... :)


----------



## Kevin

Molokai said:


> When I think of Texas I think flat lands, dry grass, everybody wears cowboy hats ( including the women) and oil industry... :)



That's certainly accurate! We have all that too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

And bullshitters... Texas is full of bullshitters. Even some bullshitters from other US states actually originated in Texas... There's this one guy in Oklahoma they comes to mind...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strider

I was being sarcastic!  We all love our countries...and yes, how could a country five times my own not be diverse? That would be a shame! I'd live to visit the South one day. I have to admit, I kinda fall for the accent of yer ladies!  And looks like Mr. Henry isn't in a hurry haha, he mentioned alcohol twice! :D It's how it begins, you know! Next thing you know, you'll be assimilated, our booze sure does the trick!  Which one have you had?

All right, I see. I just wanted to meet some of you lads! Yes, yes, the kids can stick around, just like wives, too...But you can always send them to parties, they are pretty safe and fun around there. And we've always loved Americans. Oddly, the English are a different story, especially because of the Football (yes, yes, you call it soccer). Irish, now they are a fun sight around here! :D

So is our president, who has worked as a right hand of the main UN secretary...Both to American and Croatian eyes.






But, Mr. Henry, have in mind you will be missing a great deal should you fail to visit Plitvice! :) That is a sight every human should see during his lifetime! It is a short drive from Split!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> I was being sarcastic!



Me too.


----------



## Strider

Oh...all right then! :D We caught the Tclem virus haha!


----------



## SENC

A quick picture so you'll see how much we're roughing it today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Henry be careful on Hvar. Reports are coming in that people have been disappearing near water's edge.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Yesterday he hired a small boat in Hvar to take us on a tour of the Pakleni Islands, a series of small islands just beyond the mouth of the port. These largely uninhabited islands were made state parks some years back to protect them from development, but the few private residences were allowed to remain (and be kept up and even expanded). The majority have become rentals, restaurants, and beach bars, like the one in the picture above, which was fairly small and cozy - a locals favorite. Some are at the other end of the spectrum and are posh party beaches for the young, rich, and beautiful (google carpe diem pakleni island). A few pics from our tour.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC

Instead of going back to Hvar, we asked to be dropped off on one of the islands to have lunch, and our guide recommended a fantastic restaurant on Palmizana.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> Instead of going back to Hvar,* My wife asked for me* to be dropped off on one of the islands



Fixed your post.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Looks incredible Henry! Tony


----------



## SENC

Today we hired a driver to give us a tour of the island of Hvar. The city of Hvar is wonderful, but we needed to see some countryside. He drove us to the highest point on the island (1000 meters), then down into the beautiful port city of Stari Grad (a bit quieter than Hvar), then for phenomenal local lunch at a small place in the middle of a farm (vineyard and old growth olive tree grove - I was wishing for a chainsaw). We are loving the simple and fresh food (vegetables, olives, seafood, pork, and chicken primarily) as well as the local wines. Hvar city is busy, expensive and ritzy (you really have to search for value), but the rest of the island seems quite reasonable. 

Pictures from the top... just right of center of the picture you can make out the Paklemi Islands we visited yesterday.



 



 

A couple along the way... the stone "walls" you see are mounds of rocks mounded up over the centuries by those farming the land (mainly lavender, vineyards, and olive trees).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

Views from lunch:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

What a vacation. Just keeps getting better. Loving these pics!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

It's kind of cool how all the roofs have the same color of tiles.


----------



## SENC

A few picture of and within the city of Hvar:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Henry when do they think the island was first inhabited?


----------



## SENC

We leave tomorrow for Split, then to London Friday and back stateside Saturday. We will definitely miss this beautiful country and its wonderful people. And we have not missed American news or politics in the least!

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

What's the local gist on us americans? Any good?


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Henry when do they think the island was first inhabited?


I don't know specifically, but BC. The village of Stari Grad that we visited today is apparently the oldest in existence in Croatia, and many of the buildings still being used were buildt in the 1400s. Amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SENC

@ripjack13 - For the most part good - we are easier and cleaner than the Aussies and we are friendlier and tip better than the Germans and Chinese (and Brits, who apparently don't tip at all). They are intrigued with our politics - can't understand how either Trump or Clinton are appealing. It is funny, though, they always comment that we shouldn't feel bad, that their government has been in disarray for years, too.

When touring Dubrovnik, we learned that their original model required the head of the republic to only serve for 30 days. For those thirty days they were totally committed to Dubrovnik (couldn't leave the capital except on official business, limited family contact, etc.), but then they went back to their normal occupation and someone else became head. This was their way of avoiding corruption and political favors and to make sure heads of state we focused on citizen needs. We decided that is what we need in America.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> What's the local gist on us americans? Any good?



Before or after they met Henry?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Looks like the trip of a lifetime, Henry. And the best part is sharing it with the kids. It is something they will never forget. I will have to add it to the bucket list.


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> It's kind of cool how all the roofs have the same color of tiles.


It in the law to put roof tiles of that color. I wish they also made a paragraph for facades to be white because lately they been all sorts of color.
, and Hvar is probably inhabited pre Roman time but have to check later.

@SENC , Henry, I am glad you like it very much and think you choosed the best part of Croatia... hope I see some other Wb-ers on holiday here. I think Kevin needs a holiday away from his wood stash so Tony can raid it.... :)

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

We arose this morning to a pretty stiff breeze that led to a rather bumpy ferry ride to Split, where we had arranged for a tour of Split and Trojir by a local. The walking tours of the old towns of both were great (too much history to go into, but we're talking 2000+ years with still used Roman aquaducts and one of Diocletian's palaces in Split), but hiring a local paid off yet again. Not many elswhere would appreciate these, but my fellow WBites will like these more than all of the other pictures.

















It still produces olives!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Good grief Jr. is tall! You have two daughters? Great looking fam Henry. Too bad the airlines ran out of Croat tickets so your estranged son from Missiisisisspppiiissiispiissisi could have tagged along. 

Awesome tree!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Henry will you be able to meet up with  before you leave?

(Yes @Molokai you have your own smiley now)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Henry will you be able to meet up with  before you leave?
> 
> (Yes @Molokai you have your own smiley now)


It's a long trip, wish they are closer. Next year !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC

Split and Trogir are on two ends of a very big bay on the Adriatic Sea. In between is Kastella (so named for the many castles that were once along the shores of the bay), which is the home of our guide - and of the olive tree in the posts above. Between Trogir and Split tours, he took us to have lunch at one of his favorite restaurants on the bay. The food was very, very good and very, very reasonable. Because of the strong south wind, that we learned is called Jugo (yugo), we were also treated to a very angry and confused sea (which I love to watch). You will remember the prior post where I mentioned a bumpy ferry ride, these will give you a sense. I took them from just inside the front dining porch.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Awesome 's!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful family- cool pictures.


----------



## Tony

Great looking family and pictures; that Olive tree is incredible! Enjoy the memories! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

Great photos of jugo, wind that makes people sad,cranky and a bit crazy. Whoever gets their fix. Wish you experienced Bora, the opposite, clean air and colder, drier air. 
I was stationed in Kastela for half a year during my regular stay in Army. Oh, it was 20 years ago, time flies....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai

@SENC , and what are your thoughts, would you recommend Croatia to a friend, and when are you coming back ?


----------



## SENC

Molokai said:


> @SENC , and what are your thoughts, would you recommend Croatia to a friend, and when are you coming back ?


An exceptional country and I would definitely recommend it! We loved the combination of beautiful beaches, water, and towns with so much history, and the people we met in each location were wonderful. We were also amazed at how well every Croatian we met spoke English - that was an unexpected surprise and I only wish Missippians could speak English half as well as Croatians!

We're not frequent travelers so I don't know when we'll be back - but it is a country I'd certainly love to visit again.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin

Fantastic thread Henry....thanks for sharing it with us. It's a special treat when someone takes us along for the ride and we all appreciate it. Are y'all home safe and sound now?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Fantastic thread Henry....thanks for sharing it with us. It's a special treat when someone takes us along for the ride and we all appreciate it. Are y'all home safe and sound now?


We are indeed. Weary, though, and off to bed. Work tomorrow.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Strider

Nice photos, I am glad that you've presented my country in the best way possible.
That tree is so beautiful, we have many old olives. I will not say the name of the island that is know for having the most olive trees per land size. I will not participate in any actions you might have in cutting them down and preping them. 









(If you do, it's Unije, and send me a box or two! :D )


Anyway, there is an older olive tree, situated in Brijuni National Park, and it predates your's by 100 or so years. Quite bulky, though. There was a few recorder lightning strikes on it, and yet it lives! :)) Tought old thing (just like most of you here! )
http://i147.Rule #2/albums/r285/swirl_photo/brijuni/resized_brijuni20.jpg?t=1197396526 


What are the downsides of Croatia, by your opinion? I always like to hear the other side of the medal...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

Strider said:


> What are the downsides of Croatia, by your opinion? I always like to hear the other side of the medal...



I can see one problem... You guys will let just about any Tom, Dick, or Henry in for a visit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC

Strider said:


> What are the downsides of Croatia, by your opinion? I always like to hear the other side of the medal...


Not many really. 

It is too far is probably the biggest - I don't like flying, and I hate long distance flights.
Dubrovnik and Hvar are still learning how to accomodate big influxes of tourists, particularly the surge from cruise ships in port - this can cause some delays, but nothing major
Rocky beaches may be a turnoff to those looking for sandy beaches
These areas seem to be trying to style themselves as the new playgrounds for the rich and famous - if successful, they will go from being somewhat affordable to uber expensive in the next few years
There is an apparent obsession with groovy electronic music in many bars and hotels - I kept having visions of David Hasselhoff, Hans & Franz, and 2 Wild & Crazy Guys (google those if you aren't familiar with them)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

SENC said:


> 2 Wild & Crazy Guys (google those if you aren't familiar with them)



Now he is just Wild and Crazy with a banjo. And pretty dang good at that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> There is an apparent obsession with groovy electronic music in many bars and hotels - I kept having visions of David Hasselhoff, Hans & Franz, and 2 Wild & Crazy Guys (google those if you aren't familiar with them)



I've noticed that about Europe in videos I've seen - it would drive me nanners. I'd have to take my Walkman but I assume it's probably played loudly in most places.


----------



## Strider

Thank you for being honest! In my opinion, blues will always have the upper hand whatever be the case. The same with R'n'R! But yes, techno, house and electronic music has become the big part of Eastern and Southern European countries, Balkans particularly...Eat, sleep, rave, repeat. I don't have bad opinions, though guys who listen to that crap can be aggressive. Squatting Slav culture haha!

Yeeeaaah, we lack sandy beaches, but I, myself, love pebbles. Don't like when sand gets into...places...I never knew existed. Ooh, but you should have seen Bol on Brač island, it is very popular, pretty too. Too much people on it haha!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> Squatting Slav culture haha!



Loris, most 'Merikins won't know what you're referencing there. I didn't have a clue what that phrase meant so I Googled it and see that you meant it literally! Check it out guys . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider

Spot on! Hahahahha   Always accompanied by techno-hip hop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Strider said:


> Always accompanied by techno-hip hop



Or 80's disco.


----------



## Strider

True, indeed. There is an upraise of psytrance music in Israel and Balkans, taking over Europe, making great tourism income and culture knowledge. I worked at one festival, and it was amazing. The people, the music, the energy. Those who listen to that are like...erm...modern hippies?  They love nature, not violence. Fine by me, though...yeah...LSD and what not. @robert flynt might know! But the music itself is like a really dull drill bit pressed into a stonewall with a hammer mode on. Not my thing really.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Strider said:


> But the music itself is like a really dull drill bit pressed into a stonewall with a hammer mode on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> I've noticed that about Europe in videos I've seen - it would drive me nanners. I'd have to take my Walkman but I assume it's probably played loudly in most places.


It became a running joke for us and our kids, culminating our last night. 

Our last night was in Split, and our travel agent had made arrangements at a hotel a few blocks from our arrival ferry so we could walk and wouldn't need to hire a transfer. Because of this and it only being one night, we never even looked it up to check it out.

After our bumpy hour-long channel crossing and 10 minute hike (up hill), we arrived at the Hotel Luxe. On entry, it became immediately clear this place was a fairly recent redo - all white walls and furniture with purple accents, funky mirrors, and techno pop mood music. It was super nice, just funky. We headed up to our room to find the same music being piped in via an in-wall sound system. Too funny! Google Hotel Luxe in Split and you might get an idea - but there is no way to capture the full experience.

Again, a super nice place and people were great and we would have no hesitation recommending it - we just felt transported to another point on the space/time continuum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt

Strider said:


> True, indeed. There is an upraise of psytrance music in Israel and Balkans, taking over Europe, making great tourism income and culture knowledge. I worked at one festival, and it was amazing. The people, the music, the energy. Those who listen to that are like...erm...modern hippies?  They love nature, not violence. Fine by me, though...yeah...LSD and what not. @robert flynt might know! But the music itself is like a really dull drill bit pressed into a stonewall with a hammer mode on. Not my thing really.


No not me, I was to busy raising a family for that kind of crap! That was for a bunch of brain dead idiots and that is putting it mildly!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

